# Pale nose?



## leuty (May 10, 2010)

I have a five month old female kitten named Amber, and have recently noticed that sometimes her little pink nose becomes pale. She is eating/drinking fine and using her litter tray as normal. I haven't noticed any change in behaviour.

I've looked on the internet for reasons, but haven't found anything solid. Amber is my first kitten so I don't have any experience with cats.

Just wondered if anyone has any guidance and whether we should be worried? Her nose is not always pale, I originally thought she was cold and warmed up a kitten heat pad for her, which she loves, but doesn't make much change to her poor little nose!

Thank you


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Check her gums. If they are pale, she might be a bit anemic. If not, it might be the temperature, but I never noticed that on my white cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My Squirrely-Jo has a pink nose. _<-- she is the kitty in my avatar_ Usually it is a pale white color, but if she's been running and active, it gets a nice, healthy pink color because of her faster heartrate. Checking the gums is also a good way to check for anemia ... they should be pink. If you press on them and lift your finger, it should be white and quickly change back to pink. Also, her gums shouldn't ever feel 'sticky', they should be slippery with saliva.


----------

